# TOW HAUL Question



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you guys use the Tow haul Overdrive option on your F superduties when driving to the site with a plow? and another Question, do you guys use 4x4 as recomended by ford when plowing or do you have any recomendation to have a long life of your tranny.

I am new to operating plow on my truck I have been doing plowing for years with skidsteer and I found a very nice Western Plow for real fair price and got it, so now I would like to get the pro advise on how to operate my 06 F350 Diesel the pro way, I have all the time when I work and I am never in a rush.

I appreciate now all your time.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

i never use that button when driving with the plow on and have never had and issue.
As far as 4x4 i only use it when needed, most of the time i use 2wd. Just make sure to come to a complete stop before shifting, and i try to make as long of a run as i can versus foward,reverse,foward,reverse. Not sure if that helps a ton but i havent had a trans problem in all of my years plowing.


----------



## bobcat310 (Jan 5, 2011)

I had the same question to about the tow haul most friend people at ford say leave it off just put it in 3 or 2


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

You said the biggest part "I I have all the time when I work and I am never in a rush." Just like sho and go said make sure you are all the way stopped before you shift. Don't try to push more than you can. 

Not that it is right but usually anything over 2-3 inches I always use 4x4. I am not sure if putting it in 3 or 2 would help you probably don't need to lock fourht gear I doubt you will be plowing that fast. I don't plow with the tow haul mode on, but when I pull something I always use it.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

bobcat310;1187237 said:


> I had the same question to about the tow haul most friend people at ford say leave it off just put it in 3 or 2


Dont do that. If you leave it in 2nd or 3rd it will always be in 2nd or 3rd and you'll blow the tranny. I use tow/haul mode when the plows on, thats just me. I also have a dump be insert and a v box in the bed so in my opinion, I'm always hauling something.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

bobcat310;1187237 said:


> I had the same question to about the tow haul most friend people at ford say leave it off
> just put it in 3 or 2


No! Just put it in drive and 4hi if you need it and go. If you need 4 lo then use that.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

The only time I use tow/haul is when I'm pulling equipment or pushing heavy wet snow other than that it's in drive.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you Guys so very much, that really helped me, and now I can go do my thing with good information in mind, I like to ask, because it is always better safe than sorry, and your help will save me alot of $$$$.
Thanks again.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Only Time I need tow/haul is when I have the old lady in the truck


----------



## collins590 (Dec 31, 2010)

Never start out plowing with your truck locked in second gear, you will be replacing your tranny in no time.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

I use the tow haul mode when there's snow on the roads or if its a bit slippery because when you go to stop it slows you down quicker without locking up your brakes and you don't slide (because you stay out of overdrive)... Of course careful driving will prevent this too I just like to take every precaution necessary.


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

JClark, I dont know about many but I rarely find that I am going that fast in ther snow with the plow on to be using the overdrive gear


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

F-250 SD;1192163 said:


> JClark, I dont know about many but I rarely find that I am going that fast in ther snow with the plow on to be using the overdrive gear


Well in my truck With tow haul mode on it will shift into a lower gear when you press the brakes so your engine helps brake you when your coming to a stop. That's what I meant, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

yes, tow/haul will downshift sooner allowing you to use less brakes. i use it when im going dowhill and have the plow on, saves on the brakes.

in parking lots i just use regular drive. you'll start out in first gear anyways and depending on how long the run is you'll only most likely make it into 2nd gear. i have to use 4x4 90% of the time b/c with the plow+diesel+crew cab long bed i have little weight on the rear tires even with 700-1000 lbs of ballast.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

all the tow haul dose it keeps it out of overdrive so unless your plowing at 55 its kinda pointless isent it?


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

tow haul changes shift points and will downshift earlier and use the engine to brake for you. O/D off is a completely different animal...


----------



## nonsense (Dec 27, 2010)

on the 03-07 Torqshift trans. the Tow/Haul Mode will not lock overdrive out.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I think I confused some of you, ofcourse I will not use the tow haul while I am plowing, I ment only when I am driving to the job site. and for my other ? I really thank all of you.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Omran;1194371 said:


> I think I confused some of you, ofcourse I will not use the tow haul while I am plowing, I ment only when I am driving to the job site. and for my other ? I really thank all of you.


Its probably not necessary but it does help when you drive in slippery conditions because it keeps you in a lower gear and more torque is at the wheels when you turn. When you stop it gears down sooner to slow you without locking your tires. if you don't lock your tires you wont slide so easily.


----------

